# Employer has changed my payday at short notice from Thu to Fri which does not suit me



## Galway62 (13 Jan 2010)

My employer has changed my payday from Thu to Fri which does not suit me and whats more I was only told this evening(Wed) by text.......is this right?


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*

What's the big deal about that?


----------



## Mpsox (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*

I don't believe the payment of wages act covers changes of dates and my understanding is that there is nothing to stop an employer from doing this. However the norm would be for an employer to give due notice to staff so that they have time to change standing orders etc with their bank so that they don't get bounced. From reading your post, I wouldn't have said that your employer has given you fair notice. All I can suggest is that you ask your employer to delay it for a month/couple of weeks to allow you make any changes to your banking


----------



## woodbine (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*

I think you haven't been given enough notice. I know if my pay day/date was changed at such short notice that i'd be in serious trouble with my direct debits and standing orders. 

I'd also be a little concerned about the business in general. Is there a cashflow problem? Are they waiting for a cheque to clear or something?


----------



## Towger (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*

It is also possible that they should have run a Week 53 for Thursday 31 of December, but botched it, leaving the 'easiest' fix of moving the pay day to the Friday 1st January.


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*

We're talking about one day here. Yes. the employer should have given more notice. Yes it was bost silly and bad manners but why's it a big deal?


----------



## JJ1982 (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*

I would never set my Direct Debits and standing orders on an exact pay day. Any number of things could go wrong and then you end up with referral charges or whatever.


----------



## ajapale (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*



Purple said:


> What's the big deal about that?



For some people payday can be a very big deal! I accept it is a little old fashioned these days when many people are paid monthly by direct debit. But consider people paid (Vs Annual Salary) on an hourly basis once a week.

Have you ever notice how busy Dunnes or Tescos is on a Thursday night? This is no coincidence as the old fashioned practice was for the husband to turn over the pay packet on a Thursday to the wife to buy the groceries for the week! Indeed late opening supermarket started in the 1970s on thursday night!

Some weekly paid people operate on very tight budgets and have successuflly  developed stategies to prioritise payments to the varioius  shops/utilities ect. Moving the payday can be a considerable jolt to  this finely tuned system.


Finally I got this childrens rhyme from dublin.ie



> Some weeDo any of you remember the this song we all learned at one of the  panto's at the "hall' can't spell the name, sounds like the 'Wirra' in  Drimnagh!  Going back a few years though or what!!!!
> 
> Friday night its pay day
> Saturday it's all gone
> ...


Just when Thursday nigh became pay day instead of Friday Night I dont know but I suspect it happened when Saturday became a day off.

OP , how are you paid? Cash, Cheque, DD?

I think your employer should have discussed the change with you before implementation.


----------



## Purple (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*



ajapale said:


> For some people payday can be a very big deal! I accept it is a little old fashioned these days when many people are paid monthly by direct debit. But consider people paid (Vs Annual Salary) on an hourly basis once a week.


 I'm a tradesman working in a factory. I have been on the clock for the last 20 years, getting paid weekly.


----------



## Towger (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*



Purple said:


> I'm a tradesman working in a factory. I have been on the clock for the last 20 years, getting paid weekly.



There I was thinking you were an armchair general.  I know someone else who goes to work for a bit of peace and quiet, the wife is on a mid six figure salary and the nanny minds the kid most of the rest of the time... It is great life some have


----------



## ajapale (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*



Purple said:


> I'm a tradesman working in a factory. I have been on the clock for the last 20 years, getting paid weekly.



Hi Purple,

Thats nice to know but what has that got to do with my assertion that for _some people_ payday can be a big deal?

aj


----------



## ajapale (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Employer has changed my payday at short notice from Thu to Fri which does not sui*

Ive split off a seperate discussion here: The effect of moving payday +1 and week 53


----------



## Purple (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: Payday changed.*



ajapale said:


> Hi Purple,
> 
> Thats nice to know but what has that got to do with my assertion that for _some people_ payday can be a big deal?
> 
> aj



Hi aj,

Many people, getting paid weekly, bi-weekly or monthly, work to a tight schedule and for them payday is a big deal. I don't see why or how this becomes more relevant when they get paid weekly. If anything four payments a month should make things easier (your poetic aside not withstanding, since we're talking about things that are nice to know ).

I agree that the employer should have consulted, or as least given notice, about the change but it would have been a much bigger deal if they had moved from weekly to monthly payments.


----------

